# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #24: New Mold Updates, Hot End Assembly and Initial Frame Assembly

## Eddie

*Project Update #24: New Mold Updates, Hot End Assembly and Initial Frame Assembly*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Hello backers,
We've just received the carriage mold with some of the key components. Some modifications are required for tolerance and warping which will be done tomorrow with the mold maker. In the meantime, we are sharing some pictures of our testing. Also featured in this update is the assembly for the hot ends (this allows you to perform some adjustments to nozzle height). All the parts are now coming together very nicely and we should have a full system next week.
Mold 2 Output
Linear Carriage Parts
Linear Motion Tower Components
20/20 Linear Carriage First Assembly
Universal Delta Frame First Assembly
New Heat Bed Concept Undergoing Testing
Hot End Mounting System Front View
Hot End Mounting System Top View
Let us know your thoughts and any questions!

----------


## LambdaFF

Hi,
I have seen your "evolution to 2.5" post on your blog. Really interesting. Can you please clarify for me whether the 3 nozzles option is now compatible with the calibration sensor or if this is still incompatible ?
Regards

----------

